# Cold Appetizer Ideas



## jennlynnw (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi!  I need some ideas for cold appetizers to bring to a bridal shower.  Two key details: I need to prepare them the night before and I have to drive over 2 hours to get to the shower, so I would love some recipes that travel well. Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2004)

*Parmesan Chicken Bites*

6 chicken breasts
½ cup crushed packaged herb-seasoned stuffing mix
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons snipped fresh parsley
1/3 cup butter, melted

Cut each chicken breast into 6-8 pieces about 1-inch square. Combine stuffing mix, cheese, and parsley. Dip chicken pieces into butter. Then roll in stuffing mixture. Place in a single layer on a foil lined baking sheet. Bake in a 300º oven for about 10 minutes, or until tender. Serve hot or cold with toothpicks.


*Garden Veggie Pizza Squares*

1 (8 oz.) package refrigerated crescent rolls
1 (8 oz.) package cream cheese, softened
1 (1 oz.) package Ranch-style dressing mix
2 carrots, finely chopped or shredded
1/2 cup chopped red bell peppers
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1/2 cup fresh broccoli, chopped
1/2 cup chopped green onions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Roll out crescent rolls onto a large non-stick baking sheet. Stretch and flatten to form a single rectangular shape on the baking sheet. Bake 11 to 13 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown. Allow to cool. Place cream cheese in a medium bowl. Mix cream cheese with 1/2 of the ranch dressing mix. Adjust the amount of dressing mix to taste. Spread the mixture over the cooled crust. Arrange carrots, red bell pepper, broccoli and green onions on top. Chill in the refrigerator approximately 1 hour. Cut into bite-size squares to serve. Makes 48 squares (24 servings).


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 20, 2004)

we like these...

Paula Deen's Herbed Cheese-and-Cracker Bits 


Good Luck!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

One appetizer that is always a hit and travels well are dips of all sorts.  You can buy a round loaf of bread, prepare your favorite dip, hollow out the inside of the loaf and serve the dip inside.  Put the bread cubes around the outside with some assorted cut up vegies.

Another good one is using a little chopped green onion, softened cream cheese and sliced deli meat (ham, roast beef, or turkey). Mix the cream cheese with the chopped green onion (you could use dill or chives) and spread a layer over the slice of meat.  Roll up jelly roll style and cut in 1/2-1" bites... stick with toothpicks.

You could also make little cocktail sandwiches, in circle shapes or just small squares using whatever filling you like.  I have seen some at parties made with chicken salad or ham salad.  If that seems like too much of a bother .. buy some butter-bits.. little yummy rolls, shaped like a small cream puff... cut them in half and use your filling of choice.

I can't remember what the occasion was.. but my grandma made appetizers with prosciutto and water chestnuts.... wrapping meat (long strip about 1/2" thick) around water chestnut.  You could even buy a really good cheese and do the same thing with the prosciutto.

Another good dip I love and it's EASY.. just take a package of cream cheese (8oz) softened, mix with 1/2 cup salsa, and some chopped cilantro..and waa laa.  You can make your own tortilla chips by cutting tortillas (wheat corn or flour) into sqares or triangles and laying flat on cookie sheets... seasoning with your favorite spice.. I just use A LITTLE salt and some garlic powder or parmesan cheese.... bake in a 300° oven for up to 10 min.. until crisp.. ovens vary, so you'll have to watch.. this temp works with mine.  OR, just buy some store-brand tortilla chips... good with sliced/chunked vegies too.  You can make the chips the day or night before and just store in air-tight container.


----------



## jennlynnw (Sep 20, 2004)

*Cold Appetizers*

Thanks so much for all your great ideas!


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

yw jenn, I hope you make it safely to your bridal shower and you decide what to bring.


----------



## jaim (Sep 21, 2004)

My cousin makes this BLT spread that is great!  All you do is chop some tomatoes, shred some lettuce, and you can use real bacon or just Bacos or something along those lines - mix it all in a bowl with a little bit of mayo - I usually put out those melba crackers with it!!  Yummy!


----------



## merstarr (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are some good ones:

Tortilla-Basil Pinwheels 

Prep Time: 20 min. 
Source: Better Homes and Gardens

Ingredients:

3 7-or 8-inch tortillas
1 5.2-ounce carton Boursin cheese OR semisoft cheese with garlic and herbs
12 large fresh basil leaves
1/2 of a 7-ounce jar roasted sweet red peppers, cut into 1/4-inch wide strips
4 ounces thinly sliced cooked roast beef, ham, or turkey
1 tablespoon mayonnaise or salad dressing

Fresh basil leaves to garnish (optional)

Directions:

1. Spread each tortilla with one-third of the Boursin cheese or semisoft cheese with garlic and herbs. Add a layer of the large fresh basil leaves to cover cheese. Divide roasted red sweet pepper strips among the tortillas and arrange over the basil leaves 1 to 2 inches apart. Top with meat slices. Spread 1 teaspoon mayonnaise or salad dressing over the meat on each tortilla. 
2. Roll up the tortillas tightly, jelly-roll style, enclosing the filling. Wrap each roll in plastic wrap. Chill the tortilla rolls in the refrigerator 2 to 4 hours to blend flavors. 
3. To serve, remove the rolls from the refrigerator. Remove the plastic wrap and cut each of the rolls into 1-inch slices (make diagonal slices, if desired). Garnish with additional fresh basil leaves, if desired. Skewer each of the cut tortilla rolls on frilly picks or on short decorative skewers, if desired.


GREEN CHILE CHEESE SPREAD 

A make-ahead cheese spread. Serve with corn chips, tortillas, or your favorite assortment of crackers.

Ingredients 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese 
1 (4-oz.) can Diced Green Chiles (one reviewer used 2 cans)
3 tablespoons sliced green onion 
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
1/2 teaspoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin 

Directions
COMBINE cream cheese and sour cream in medium bowl. Stir in cheddar cheese, Monterey Jack cheese, chiles, green onion, hot pepper sauce, chili powder and cumin. Mix well. Refrigerate until ready to serve. 
*(Note: One reviewer served it warm -  she mixed ingredients in small crockpot, heating until cheese was melted). 
Makes 2 cups 


ROASTED PEPPER DIP 

2 large red or yellow bell peppers 
2-3 jalapenos 
1 small onion, quartered 
3-4 cloves garlic 
8 ounce package light cream cheese (don’t use fat-free) 
3 tablespoons fresh cilantro (or to taste) 
coarse salt 
fresh ground black pepper 

PLACE peppers, onion, and garlic on a foil-lined baking sheet that has been sprayed with oil. Bake at 450 F for approximately 20 minutes or until peppers are blistered, turning peppers as needed. 
PLACE peppers in a small paper or plastic zip-top bag; seal and let stand 15 minutes to loosen skins. Peel peppers; remove seeds. Puree peppers, onion, garlic, cilantro, and cream cheese in food processor. Season with coarse salt & fresh ground pepper to taste. Serve with an assortment of raw veggies. 

Makes about 8 servings

Source: CindyMac


----------

